# Is the PC BSD website offline?



## mtod1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all.

Has anyone else had difficulty with trying to access the PC-BSD website? I have been trying repeatedly for the last 24hrs only to be constantly informed by firefox 3.5.1 that... 

'The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web'.

I have tried to access the site at multiple locations with different connections trying both firefox and IE but with no luck whatsoever.

Can someone who knows the site admin email them to let them know what's going on or otherwise suggest what the problem might be.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

Doesn't work indeed:



> This site is temporarily unavailable.
> Please notify the System Administrator
> *Could not connect to the database server*


----------



## lsi (Jul 20, 2009)

The site does have a bit of history, in terms of downtime:

http://lists.pcbsd.org/pipermail/testing/2009-April/002261.html

There might have been some kind of upgrade over the weekend:

http://lists.pcbsd.org/pipermail/testing/2009-July/002676.html

There was a new release recently, maybe the site couldn't handle it?

The iXsystems website, developers of PC-BSD, is also offline.

http://www.ixsystems.com/

I guess we could just call them if we're really bothered.. 

Phone: (408) 943-4100


----------

